# thoroughly crying about the past to recover?



## Gfeathers (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm waiting on seeing a psychologist in 3-4 weeks time.

Does anyone think or personally know that if you had a 'good' cry and related details of the past and the trauma that you might/could recover from longterm dp?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2014)

Ive written about my past and Ive been reading through it to gain a cohesive view of my life


----------



## sirlee (Mar 5, 2014)

Cihan said:


> I'm still waiting for me to cry about one of my best friends dying!
> 
> I've been maybe 3 years since he's passed and I still haven't shed a tear, or feel any emotion towards his passing.
> 
> ...


I didnt cry when my grandma passed away either, i was like so numb, and i barely cried when my best friends mom passed away a few days ago. In fact i just had a dream that she was in, and i was like, "didn't she die?"

I think that might be a reason why your DP is still within you, did it start around that time? Its normal for that to happen, especially to us who have repressed our emotions for so long. I cry at stuff on tv show and have emotions too, but when it comes to me and my emotions, im like a freaking jigsaw puzzle... of a labyrinth. 
I hope



Gfeathers said:


> I'm waiting on seeing a psychologist in 3-4 weeks time.
> 
> Does anyone think or personally know that if you had a 'good' cry and related details of the past and the trauma that you might/could recover from longterm dp?


I would talk a lot about your Dp and how it makes you feel, but i would try as hard as I could to talk about all your past fears and just absolutely everything you dont allow yourself to say. I really do think that if you hit the places that helped your DP come out and have catharsis over them you will certainly speed the process up


----------



## sirlee (Mar 5, 2014)

^^^and thats whats keeping us in DP


----------



## LUFC (Jun 23, 2014)

Definitely. I hadn't cried for about 2 years. A close football mate of mine has passed away, ive had a lot of people hate on me and some even wanting to kill me from football. Crying really helps me. I cried this morning as i was feeling very depressed and i felt immediately better. Im waiting on my next cry. Its a real mood lifter!


----------



## beautiful one (Sep 2, 2014)

I didn't cry for many years until I got into therapy. It took many years of therapy but now I can cry. At first I thought I was going to die or never stop crying. I would always call someone to sit with me on the phone. I can cry alone now and I do feel better afterwards.


----------



## comeclarity (Sep 6, 2014)

I've cried probably a few times since I acquired this condition. Every time after though I felt extremely human and almost like I was normal again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2014)

Crying is very good. It definitely helps with recovery.


----------



## sherodon (Oct 5, 2014)

Can you cry to much? I've just recently started feeling pain again and I always thought that at a certain point you have to shut off so you can continue with daily lliving. I'm afraid to do that because I don't wanna check back out but whenever I'm in an environment that I can't be openly devastated, then I check back out and the problem is that it makes it that much harder to check back in. I puke and can't eat when I feel things. I'm not sure which one is better?

But as for crying about the past, there's gonna be a lot of people that tell you to leave the past in the past. You've already done that physically. But it's just a matter of accepting it and moving through it emotionally. Good luck to you and pain is always better then nothing. Don't freak out if you don't feel it. It will come to you slowly and when you least want or expect it. But it will feel so amazing when it does.


----------

